# Amnesty



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It would be interesting to know all of the places Obama is having illegals shipped. Are they going to states that are borderline red/blue? If so I would say it's a strategy. Depending on how you think about this nation Obama has either been the greatest failure, or has had the greatest accomplishments. Third world here we come.



> Political commentator and columnist Pat Buchanan said that granting amnesty to millions of illegal immigrants is President Barack Obama's way of fulfilling his promise to transform America.
> 
> "I think something like this is coming...I think he's exactly the guy to do it because he wants to transform America, and how better to transform America than basically to put 8 million people here illegally on a path to citizenship when 80 percent, 90 percent of them tend to vote Democratic?" He said of the president's plan to give amnesty to illegal immigrants on Wednesday's "Hannity" on the Fox News Channel.
> 
> "He can probably do this and get away with it, 5 million to 8 million folks, they give them work permits, permission to stay, de facto amnesty to get in the country. What does it do for Barack Obama? It energizes the Hispanic base and the La Raza militants. It changes the subject in the elections of 2014 from foreign policy failures and domestic policy failures to the issue [to] which a lot of Republicans will immediately raise 'let's impeach the guy for doing this.' That will split the Republican Party. Sean, and the Chamber of Commerce and some of these moderate Republicans will be delighted the issue is behind them" Buchanan added.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

it is totally a political strategy for him to use executive order (if he can) to give amnesty to all the illegals. That is why his "advisors" are trying to find the back door way to do this with out the approval of Congress. They know that the Dems are not looking good for the mid term elections and will need all the help they can get come this fall. So they will do what they can to get more votes.

All political BS that is going on in Washington now is just sick. uke: This is from both sides.


----------

